# Another bite at the Whitehouse



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Biden's dog Major bites again


One of President Joe Biden's two German shepherds, Major, bit a second government employee on Monday.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Two bites in a month!?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There are no words to express what I’m thinking right now without being offensive to someone.


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

I thought Major went back home and not lives in the Whitehouse?


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

IdunGSD said:


> I thought Major went to back home and not lives in the White House?


Oh noooo. Im sure all these secret service protection guys surrounding the Prez is giving major some anxiety. Major is probably thinking"hey I thought that was my job?"


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

OK, get that dog either out of the White House or separated from exposure to gov't employees. Lots of blame to go around here and it doesn't start with the dog.
-If the dog is on the lawn, it should be leashed by a family member and under control. Or can they not control it?
-Or was it not leashed?
-Or is an unfamiliar employee actually walking the dog????

"The dog sunk his teeth into a National Park Service employee on the White House South Lawn, and the unidentified victim received treatment at a medical facility on the grounds, according to a CNN report published Tuesday.

"Major is still adjusting to his new surroundings and he nipped someone while on a walk. Out of an abundance of caution, the individual was seen by WHMU and then returned to work without injury," the White House said in a statement obtained by the _Washington Examiner_."


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

IdunGSD said:


> I thought Major went to back home and not lives in the White House?


That was a temporary planned visit per reports when that happened.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Let's be fair. Neither Shadow, who is my favorite disaster, nor Bud would have done well in a setting like that.
This is a dog being a dog. It sucks that so much negative publicity is being reflected at the breed but at the end of the day lets not forget that being a president does not make you more then human.
I can sit here saying I could do better, we all can. Or we could say it sucks, wouldn't want to be trying to manage a difficult dog in their shoes. I have some doubts either of them are dog trainers.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Obviously they've been warned and should have better control after the first incident. I would like to hear from the employees as to what happened. I'm sure that won't happen.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

It would be a tough situation for many shepherds. I'm sure most of the time, it's not even Biden walking or handling his dogs. Just a real tough scenario for a shepherd. If I remember right, even the Portuguese water dogs had some difficulties. A lab is far better cut out for life in the Whitehouse, doesn't make the shepherds bad, just not the right dog for that situation.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They need to find a better trainer and start muzzling the dog. He is giving the GSD a bad rep and it's not the dog's fault


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm telling you don't mess with that dog, man... don't even look at him crossways...


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

hey, if nobody else wants him, send him my way


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> They need to find a better trainer and start muzzling the dog. He is giving the GSD a bad rep and it's not the dog's fault


I agree completely. And - it isn't just making German Shepherds look bad, it is making rescue dogs look bad. My last three dogs were shelter dogs. All were/are wonderful. Surely, the White House can manage to provide a safe space for the dogs and hire someone to train and/or be responsible for them. Anyone of us would be held accountable, if it was our dog who bit two people.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

No "injuries" no bites. Nips perhaps, but blown way out of proportion by the press!

Not saying the Bidens shouldn't look seriously at their dog's management. But really? A GSD Bite requires stitches!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

tim_s_adams said:


> No "injuries" no bites. Nips perhaps, but blown way out of proportion by the press!
> 
> Not saying the Bidens shouldn't look seriously at their dog's management. But really? A GSD Bite requires stitches!


But we really don't know. This second one was an employee working outside. Stopped working to receive care, inexcusable. Not interacting with the dog per the skimpy report. Employees should not have to watch their back not knowing if a grown GSD is going to bite/nip them. It's massively different to me if a dog can't be kept under control by whoever is in charge of it. Hope there aren't ever unknown young children around.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

The Pres should have his dog properly trained by MP's.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Think of the stress levels and body language of the humans that poor dog has to deal with after being just a companion dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Can the family home portion of the White House not be off limits to anyone by family and isn't there a private yard area?

The "rescue" industry (God love 'em) has done a great job romanticizing "I got a rescue/she's a rescue" but often, there's a reason they were given up and from what I've seen, some rescues do a terrible job of vetting new potential owners. 

Friends of my daughter got a GSD/cross rescue and it growls/fake rushes and now has just nipped a friend in their house. These are 20 somethings and are clueless.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I had a rescue that was very similar to Major. He was fine in his own element but could never have tolerated living in a public setting. I’m furious at the damage this is doing to our breed and I agree with the above comment that rescued dogs don’t always make good companion dogs. Our dog had to be managed until the day he passed. Real dog lovers would never put a dog Iike that into constant stress situations. They need a better plan before someone is seriously hurt and the dog is put down. Medical treatment was sought after one of the bites, so they weren’t harmless.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm officially volunteering as a trainer if housing at the White House and food from the chef are included.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LuvShepherds said:


> I had a rescue that was very similar to Major. He was fine in his own element but could never have tolerated living in a public setting. I’m furious at the damage this is doing to our breed and I agree with the above comment that rescued dogs don’t always make good companion dogs. Our dog had to be managed until the day he passed.* Real dog lovers would never put a dog Iike that into constant stress situations. * They need a better plan before someone is seriously hurt and the dog is put down. Medical treatment was sought after one of the bites, so they weren’t harmless.


This exactly! I know the limitations of my dogs. My previous shelter GSD was comfortable with anyone who came into the house. She was standoffish, outside of the home, but never aggressive with humans. She was reactive to other dogs. I never allowed her to be in a position to become aggressive with other dogs. I avoided any interactions, as they caused her anxiety. My current shelter GSD is quirky. She doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. If you come into the house, she will adore you - especially if you are a man. But, she must have her safe spaces. She likes her house, her yard, her car. She is not comfortable outside of her safe spaces. To me, it's about understanding your dog. Major is not being understood. He needs a safe space and a consistent person to interact with him. None of this is fair to the dog. It reflects poorly on our breed and on rescues. That is also unfair, as what is going on with the dog is completely preventable.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

David Winners said:


> I'm officially volunteering as a trainer if housing at the White House and food from the chef are included.


You definitely should! And we, of course, will require full progress reports. LOL!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You definitely should! And we, of course, will require full progress reports. LOL!


I agree.🤔


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David, Major outranks you.....


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I'm officially volunteering as a trainer if housing at the White House and food from the chef are included.


There’s a long line of people vying for that job.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

David Winners said:


> I'm officially volunteering as a trainer if housing at the White House and food from the chef are included.


Sent an email some time ago! Short answer, thanks but no thanks...

You might have a higher security clearance though, so good luck!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL!!!!!! 

I am sorry, but ANYTHING I say about this will probably get me in trouble, so I am just going to sit back and laugh at ya'all.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> David, Major outranks you.....


They always do


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Somebody always does...


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

One would think there would be people around to make sure something like this doesn't happen. Managing two German shepherds isn't that easy, especially for a person who has rather a lot on his plate.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s not his dog, it‘s his wife‘s. He’s not responsible for training or handling. They need a specialist in fear aggression. @David Winners could steer them in a better direction. A fearful dog first tries to get away from the thing that scares him. When he can’t escape, he growls or barks a warning to stay away. If he’s punished for growling, he does the only thing left, puts teeth on people. It works and they back away. Then he’s primed to bite. We don’t know what led up to these attacks, but I would bet he was prevented from growling over time and had no options left. I had a fear aggressive rescue and worked with a specialist. He said any time a dog puts teeth on someone out of fear, vs something mild like nuzzling an owner, it’s a bite. My rescue started doing that. First he squeezed a hand with his teeth. Then it got worse. A bite is a bite. DC dog bite law clearly states after one bite, a dog has a history. The dog has a history.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

David winners should most certainly vie for the position if it is open.

Major and Champ are the Biden’s family dogs. There is not much to say as there is not many details as to what happened. Nor am I present in the White House. The dog was leashed this much I know during this incident. Management needs to be revised and training is certainly a process. Agreeing the dog needs a quiet space. It’s important to read the level of stress in a dog. I can not say what managing practices have been occurring inside the White House. I’m assuming the trainer is awaiting the lengthy White House security clearance.

The Biden’s are working with a k9 police trainer -Mark Tobin who has trained Champ and worked with the Biden’s dog Major as a pup and both dogs pre covid when the election campaign started. He has been in the Biden’s Delaware home on the weekends -since the first incident working with Major. Not sure who is going to be training the dogs at the White House pending security clearance - which takes weeks but I believe that same K9 Delaware trainer- Mark Tobin will be at the White House training there as well.

Dale Haney has been the dog walker at the White House since the 70’s for all the Presdients’ dogs. He is the one that walks the dogs when the Biddens can not.

Dale Haney is also the supervisor of the national park and is the grounds keeper of the White House as well as assist in caring for the dogs at the White House when needed or when the Bidens vacation. I wonder if he is the one that was bitten walking the dogs at the time or was the one walking the dogs -again only my assumption.

People seem to be stuck on this is a rescue issue? Its a threshold/training /management /possible nerve issue. There have been Hoover’s and Roosevelt’s German shepherds who were both retired police dogs that were challenged with stress of the White House. Jackie Kennedy had her German shepherd, who looks like a clone of Major’s, trained by a k9 police trainer and lived in the White House successfully.

Some transitions are real bumpy , some transitions are super smooth and some can’t transition at all. Good training, management, consistency and patience will be key to determine the outcome in a hectic place like the White House- which is large enough to make adjustments to make it quiet for a dog who needs a more stable and secure setting.









About Us


K-9 Camp




k9camptraining.com


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent post @Jenny720


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Excellent post @Jenny720


Thank you Terri.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ask-not-dog-ask-dog-033043956.html


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder who will listen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sigh. The family moved there in January. It is April. The dog lives in the present, not the past, not the future. We are suddenly going to embrace Cesar, when most of us have vilified him in the past -- it's not the dog, ask not what the dog can do for you -- ok this is bologna. We have a dog. For what? We have a dog for companionship, for our health, for enjoyment, for a need within ourselves to connect with an extraordinary being with a personality of their own. Most of us do not get a dog because we a looking for a project. But even that, could be, because when we see how a dog taken out of a bad situation, improves and we can get a form of fulfillment by seeing a dog blossom and grow. But we do not get a dog that will increase our stress, cause serious liability or pain to ourselves or others. If that were the case there would be a lot of folks out there walking bears and tigers. 

Champ is doing fine in the White House, with the move, going back and forth to the DE residence. The people, the variance, and so forth. And sure Champ is older, but lots of older dogs have even more trouble with disruption of their schedule, rules, home, and it takes them even longer to acclimate. Major has no business in the WH. He is not the right kind of temperament to reside there freely, and the people in charge of him do not have the right management skill to keep others safe from what he might do. If you have a dog with weak nerves (AKA "protective" in 99.87% of cases), then you have to be vigilent and constantly scan the environment and ACT BEFORE the dog REACTS. 

This isn't rocket science. And if it was anyone other than the president the conversations surrounding his dog's behavior would be totally different. We would be knocking heads in about the lack of seriousness on the dog's behavior. The dog was a rescue -- sure 100 years ago -- the dog lives in the present and they have had the dog from a puppy, so cut the excuses. It's the people not the dog -- yep, as dog owners our dog's behavior is our responsibility. So if the dog cannot be trusted in a dog park, we find different outlets for their mental and physical workout. That is dog ownership 101.

My feeling is that the president and the first lady do not have the time or the energy to properly manage and train this dog, so they should find someone willing to take him who has the knowledge, experience, time and inclination to do so. Being the POTUS, they are uniquely situated to find such a person -- if there is anyone out there, they can find them, which most of us do not have. For most of us, Major's chances at living out a full lifespan would be seriously limited, because most of the folks that do have the knowledge and experience, aren't looking for a project. Dave Winners, if the Bidens offered to give you Major, would you take him? Dave Winners if Sue Selzer offered to give you Kojak, would you take him? You can't take them all, and the chances of finding an appropriate home for Major are really, really good because of the Biden's position. So, please, encourage him to do the right thing with the dog, take someone's (not Cesar's) offer and give him up -- THAT would be a responsible show of leadership:

When we take on a position that requires the trust of people who have elected/hired us to do a job that is beyond the normal when it comes to long-term consequences, stressful situations, and so forth, we sometimes have to make personal sacrifices and decisions that effect our own home and family. Some folks who are in the service have to leave their home and families to go overseas and put their lives in danger, but they do so to protect the country they love and the people they care for. He should let Major go. Or rather, no one should give him guff if he chooses to go that route. 

Ok, I'll go back at just watching and laughing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wondering if Major has bitten before he was in the spotlight.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

All kinds of problems right there in that photo. 5 at first glance. This isn't going to go well since no one seems to know what they're doing, Bidens included..









A handler walks Major, one of President Joe Biden and first lady Jill Biden's dogs, on the South Lawn of the White House in Washington, Wednesday, March 31, 2021. (Mandel Ngan/Pool via AP)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/dog-whisperer-cesar-millan-defends-major-biden-following-incidents-we-cant-blame-dog-072048443.html


----------



## geo.ulrich (Jul 14, 2020)

Lucky it wasn't where I live 2 bites where skin is broken or abraded and dog is put down.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Lexie’s mom said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ask-not-dog-ask-dog-033043956.html


That’s funny
They are all vying to sound like the best dog trainer when none has actually had eyes on the dog in a tense situation. That picture says it all. The “handler” is wearing a suit, a tie and dress shoes, with a towel under his arm and something else in his right hand. If the dog was to lunge or bark or bite one of those other two men, he doesn’t even have full control over the leash to physically stop the dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> All kinds of problems right there in that photo. 5 at first glance. This isn't going to go well since no one seems to know what they're doing, Bidens included..
> View attachment 571785
> 
> 
> A handler walks Major, one of President Joe Biden and first lady Jill Biden's dogs, on the South Lawn of the White House in Washington, Wednesday, March 31, 2021. (Mandel Ngan/Pool via AP)


Yes. Where did they get that handler? I bet he’s just a glorified dog walker.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is funny. It’s a guessing game as to what went on. See that photo that @wngsd posted. It’s one picture of the story.
This photo is on the same day you see the the man with the grey hair is Dale Haney. Dale Haney is the White House resident national park supervisor and dog walker. Major certainly does not look happy with Dale Haney at all. It look as if something possibly could of happened between the two of them. I don’t think the men in suits planned to be walking major but did so on a needed basis. That is just my assumption.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Maybe the towel is to "bonk" the dog  
-that's how you know you have a pro trainer!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is a the dog walker. I vote the towel is for the staff’s suit as its looks obvious. I am just guessing though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How many people has major bitten now? He is single-handedly upping the GSD bite-numbers. I read something that he has bitten 8 different people on 8 consecutive days, but I doubt that is true. I wish they would rehome him or put him down. His being in such a visible spot is doing a lot more damage to GSDs' reputation. This was why I was not happy to see him in the WH. If it is good, it can be very, very good; if it is bad it can be awful. Which it is.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*From August article: “Major is spending more time in Wilmington as Secret Service emails reveal he bit agents every day for a week along with nipping staff and a White House visitor.”*

Bummer. There are so many good GSDs out there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> *From August article: “Major is spending more time in Wilmington as Secret Service emails reveal he bit agents every day for a week along with nipping staff and a White House visitor.”*
> 
> Bummer. There are so many good GSDs out there.


Wasn't there a lot of guff when the Bidens got a GSD from some less than stellar breeder in PA, but that would have been Champ. Major was the pup they "rescued." So the rescues are probably spitting about this too. God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> How many people has major bitten now? He is single-handedly upping the GSD bite-numbers. I read something that he has bitten 8 different people on 8 consecutive days, but I doubt that is true. I wish they would rehome him or put him down. His being in such a visible spot is doing a lot more damage to GSDs' reputation. This was why I was not happy to see him in the WH. If it is good, it can be very, very good; if it is bad it can be awful. Which it is.


8 that they know about. Those were just the ones reflected in their emails. I said the same thing when everyone was excited about a GSD in the White House, and was resoundly criticized. I hoped nothing bad would happen. OTOH maybe it’s a good thing and fewer people will get German Shepherds now just because it’s popular again.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> Wasn't there a lot of guff when the Bidens got a GSD from some less than stellar breeder in PA, but that would have been Champ. Major was the pup they "rescued." So the rescues are probably spitting about this too. God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change...


It must have been someone else in the news who got a dog from a popular east coast breeder. I thought it was Biden, but you are right, it was this person.





State bars breeder of Biden dog


Pennsylvania has pulled the plug on the Chester County dog breeder who sold Vice President Joe Biden a puppy in 2008.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought they got a trainer involved ?!?!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I thought they got a trainer involved ?!?!


The trainer was months ago. The excessive bites were also months ago but the news just came out recently. They said 1 bite. Emails revealed 8 bites.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> The trainer was months ago. The excessive bites were also months ago but the news just came out recently. They said 1 bite. Emails revealed 8 bites.


I wonder where they are at now. I just sold my house and we will be camping full time for the foreseeable future. I bet there is room on the White House grounds for my camper


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I wonder where they are at now. I just sold my house and we will be camping full time for the foreseeable future. I bet there is room on the White House grounds for my camper


They might like to meet a well behaved German Shepherd. I think camping is out though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Selzer, why put a dog down that bit due to mismanagement? I doubt that he was given a fair chance to redeem himself in that crazy environment.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> They might like to meet a well behaved German Shepherd. I think camping is out though.


I had a top secret clearance, in another life lol.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Selzer, why put a dog down that bit due to mismanagement? I doubt that he was given a fair chance to redeem himself in that crazy environment.


I agree that the dog shouldn't be PTS without a real trainer taking a shot.

But I don't agree that it's a crazy environment. It's nothing that a normal GSD couldn't thrive in. Barring a neurological problem, there is no reason this dog continues to bite people other than lack of training.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I agree that the dog shouldn't be PTS without a real trainer taking a shot.
> 
> But I don't agree that it's a crazy environment. It's nothing that a normal GSD couldn't thrive in. Barring a neurological problem, there is no reason this dog continues to bite people other than lack of training.


Other than the history and prestige of the location, there is less activity there than in the average city park. 

More details about the emails









Judicial Watch: Secret Service Records Show Biden Dog Major Repeatedly Bit Secret Service Personnel - Judicial Watch


(Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced today that it received 36 pages of records communications from the Secret Service that show the Bidens’ dog Major was responsible for numerous biting incidents of Secret Service personnel. One email notes that “at the current rate an Agent or Officer...



www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> I agree that the dog shouldn't be PTS without a real trainer taking a shot.
> 
> But I don't agree that it's a crazy environment. It's nothing that a normal GSD couldn't thrive in. Barring a neurological problem, there is no reason this dog continues to bite people other than lack of training.


I can think of 1 additional reason; idiots around him.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Other than the history and prestige of the location, there is less activity there than in the average city park.
> 
> More details about the emails
> 
> ...


It just infuriates me that they put staff in danger when the solution is easy. 

I think OSHA should have something to say about this. 8 injuries in as many days.

Get Tom Davis to go in there and fix the dog. Reactivity is his thing and it will be on YouTube.

Most likely they will get a cookie dispenser involved and the dog will go away.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I can think of 1 additional reason; idiots around him.


I disagree. There are idiots everywhere, or rather people that are inexperienced with dogs. If you do things with other people and your dog, idiots will be involved.

Valor and I went to a party yesterday evening. 75 people there, including children of all ages wanting to kiss the doggie, disabled people with walkers and wheel chairs wanting to kiss the doggie. We were there from 6-2. Lots of drinking. People in his face, kids running around screaming, cats doing cat things, a miniature poodle with small dog syndrome, corn hole games, a pool and hot tub full of fun loving people, fireworks by drunk Dan, too loud music and people.

That's just another Sunday for Valor. Any trainer worth the title could handle the WH as an environment, regardless of who happens to be visiting on that particular day.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@David Winners Did you let them kiss the doggie? I would draw the line at that.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> @David Winners Did you let them kiss the doggie? I would draw the line at that.


Absolutely. I would shut it down if he was showing signs of stress but he was fine. He doesn't really give a crap about other people, or I would control that much closer, but he rarely looks away from me anyways, and takes it in stride. I'm not worried about a bite in the least. He's definitely a high threshold dog.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

The one thing not mentioned is the emotional energy around the dog. What was be transmitted to the dog with no training on how to respond to a bunch of hyper alert possibly aggressive body language agents.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> The one thing not mentioned is the emotional energy around the dog. What was be transmitted to the dog with no training on how to respond to a bunch of hyper alert possibly aggressive body language agents.


Having been involved in PSD type of work, I can say that the White House is probably an easy gig considering threat level. What is the likelihood of an agent having to deal with a real threat?

I'm not saying that they aren't paying attention, but it's nothing like walking through a village in a third world country, which is something that most agents have done.

Not trying to argue here. Just offering perspective.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's just so irresponsible and shows such a lack of respect for the people working around you.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ve been incredibly frustrated by this situation. It has painted GSDs in such a bad light. I understand having a new, demanding job and not having all the time you should probably give to your pet, especially given the circumstances. 

What I haven’t understood, is not hiring a handler to help during the adjustment period. These dogs can be shaped if someone is vigilant and has good timing. It’s seems like more is needed than a few training sessions away from the source of the problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Selzer, why put a dog down that bit due to mismanagement? I doubt that he was given a fair chance to redeem himself in that crazy environment.


This dog has bitten at least ten people. A GSD has to be able to manage their environment, this dog isn't. I have seen this site encourage someone to put a PUPPY down for handler biting. This dog isn't a puppy. This isn't that new for this dog neither. This dog has had SS people in its life, since the Bidens got him. A vice-president has SS people assigned to them for the rest of their lives. These are society people. They have staff and parties and moves and the whole. The dog has bitten 10 people at least since January. Why do I say put it down? Because the dog ain't right. If your dog did this, you'd have to put it down. Because you and I, we can't afford home-owner's insurance that covers dogs with multiple bite histories. Because of who the Bidens are, their dog is getting a pass. And even if it is entirely their fault that their dog is such a nerve-bag that it is biting people left and right, at some point, you got to say enough is enough. They cannot drop the dog at a shelter or ask the rescue to take it back, because a shelter or a rescue cannot rehome this dog. The only think they might do is find someone like David, who has a demonstrated knowledge/experience with dogs that bite, and GIVE the dog to them. If I took Major, I'd have to put him down. I don't have the luxury to own a dog that bites.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think they failed this dog big time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I think they failed this dog big time.


Maybe. But they got Champ from a miserable breeder that was finally shut down. And we did not hear of Champ biting ten people in less than a year. Even if this dog was more of a challenge, the Bidens were not maidens with regard to shepherd ownership. I suppose that whenever a challenging dog comes along, you aren't going to be prepared for it until you have that experience. 

I don't know. I don't want the dog put down. I don't want the dog to run around biting people either. I don't see a positive outcome.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He needs to be rehomed but that is bad marketing to the general public.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This all happened months ago.The last update was Major remains in Delaware and received more training.Hopefully he's happy and well managed now.
I'm remembering "Barney" the Scotty in the White House who reportedly had multiple bite incidents.Since he was little and adorable public perception was not the same.There is a UT video of him biting a reporter which I don't want to post fearing of the comment section!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> This all happened months ago.The last update was Major remains in Delaware and received more training.Hopefully he's happy and well managed now.


That was a smart decision.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> He needs to be rehomed but that is bad marketing to the general public.


Let’s play devils advocate and hope people may see this is a breed that requires a lot and not a couch potato that looks pretty.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Come on people, no political comments please.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok we're done now.


----------

